# Datos sobre Amplificador SS48 Dynaco



## Dember (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola, necesitaría todo dato que puedan aportar para saber acerca del Amplificador Estereo Estado Solido SS48 de la Marca Dynaco (hecho en Argentina)
He buscado por internet pero solo encontré una venta ya cerrada sobre este amplificador que me fue regalado por un amigo que segun él funciona pero tiene cables csueltos que puedo solucionar, pero tambien le ha cambiado la potencia por unos 4 TIP41b.
Agradecere la asistencia que puedan dar sobre circuito,manual, etc de este o acerca del amplificador.
Aclaro que en la pagina oficial de DYNACO, no aparece este modelo.
Saludo cordial. 
P.D. No he podido subir imagen por motivo de error en la carga, si se soluciona este problema subire la imagen para que puedan tener referencia.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

El error de carga seguramente sea porque te excediste en el tamaño de la imagen


----------



## Dember (Ene 18, 2013)

parece que sigo teniendo problemas con subir la imagen aunque esta vez la hice mas pequeña y me da error: "Mensaje especificado inválido. Si has seguido un enlace válido, por favor notificarlo al administrador".
Asi que intentare adjuntar el enlace o link para que puedan ver la imagen.
http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-445949808-amplificador-y-sintonizador-estereo-dynaco-_JM
Aclaro que es el amplificador y no el sintonizador.


----------



## jor1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola , te cuento que tengo el mismo amplificador , el mio tiene un problema con los transistores de salida que no se leen los codigos y reemplace 2 al tanteo (probando con el tester) pero me quedo un canal sonando mas bajo que el otro . Necesitaria los codigos de los originales para poder reemplazarlos (no creo que se consigan los originales) o bien saber cuales tiene el tuyo . El amplificador lo tengo de 0km y esta todo original (salvo el rectificador y los filtros que se los cambie hace años porque se quemaron los diodos y ya que estaba le puse todo nuevo) asi que podes decirme cuales son los cables que tenes en duda y te mando una foto del mio para que los veas . Saludos .


----------



## Dember (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola jor1, te comento que mi amigo reemplazo los 4 transistor por TIP41C, los originales no se nada de ellos porque este amigo los tiro a la basura, lamento que no pueda darte mas ayuda de las que tengo a mi alcance, no se si funciona mi amplificador porque en verdad tenia (digo tenia porque lo desmantele me dolio en el alma pero no tenia alternativa estaba quemado casi todas las partes), te agradecere si puedes enviar imagen/es y algunos datos sobre las partes electronicas porque creo que el trafo y rectificador pueden serme de utilidad para armar otro amplificador con un TDA1562Q que doy fe de ello tiene una buena salida y por su tamaño cabe en la carcasa de la fuente de alimentacion de una pc.
Gracias y suerte


----------



## jor1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola , gracias por la respuesta , probare con los tip 41 a ver que diferencia le encuentro con los originales que tengo en el otro canal , mi unica duda es si los originales seran NPN o PNP o sea si van sin modificar nada del circuito pero ya vere . No hay problema con las fotos y los datos pero pasame algun mail donde enviartelos porque en este sitio no tengo idea de como subir fotos e intente mandarte un privado pero tampoco me deja . Saludos


----------



## Dember (Sep 30, 2013)

no hay problema con las imagenes asi que no te preocupes.
podrias consultar con el vendedor en el enalce que cito arriba, quizas el te puedar dar respuesta si tienes suerte.
gracias


----------



## luisverbian (May 5, 2018)

Hola estimados les agradeceria si pudieran compartirme el manual del amplificador o en su defecto indicarme para que es la entrada rumble que posee en el frente (es una entrada auxiliar?). Recuperé un combinado de mi abuelo que lleva este ampli y radio y estoy tratando de hacerlo andar para mi viejo (fue su equipo de joven). Les agradeceria, el tocadisco no funciona pero deseo usar el amplifficador con auxiliar. Ademas de la entrada rumble (?) posee dos entradas a la par del tocadisco sin ninguna identificacion.


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2018)

Entrada? no eso corresponde a una posición de una llave y es la acción de un filtro, clásico en los equipos con giradiscos
Podes poner una foto?
Solia ser filtro de rumble y púa el rumble es un ruido carácteristicos de los giradiscos  de baja frecuencia entre los 25 y los 200 hz


----------

